# Maybe moving from the UK to USA



## ShotgunJones (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi I’m American living in the UK with my british husband. We’re considering moving to the US for family reasons. Can anyone tell me what requirements we would need? Even a link to them. Would I have to move there first to get a job? Not sure how similar the process is compared to moving to the UK.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Start here: https://uk.usembassy.gov/visas/family-immigration/

And, you're in luck. London is one of the few places you can still process a visa application through the consulate instead of having to go through the lockbox in the US. 

You don't have to move back first and find a job, though you may want to find a co-sponsor so that you can move back together once your husband's visa comes through.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ShotgunJones (Jul 18, 2012)

That’s great! There wasn’t much info in that link that I could find. Is there a list of requirements? Or something I can search on here to see what documents people used? Thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You have to keep digging down through the various links on each page. This page gives you a better idea of the documents required: https://uk.usembassy.gov/visas/family-immigration/required-documents/
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

The link walks you through the complete process. You just have to open the appropriate tab - start with "spouse". As you are targeting Direct Consular Filing the other sites will be confusing. Search option here brings a number of posters who went DCF in London and their stories.


----------

